# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  what is EQUI BOLIX EXTREME and is it a ok product to use

## FFAllen123

My brother gave me a bottle of equi bolix extreme to help me make some gains IM 23 yrs 180 weight been working out since i was 18 looking to make big gains but safely... Looking for feedback and should i be taking anything else with this product and after the month....

----------


## ottomaddox

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=415137

----------


## cb11mass

In short it is Epistane, stacked with bold. Epi is a methylated oral and bold is a precursor to boldenone . Should have pretty mild sides with decent gains. However people who are sensitive to sulfur compounds may experience side effects. I have never had a problem with sulfur drugs but Epi gives me horrible headaches I can't take it... Use cycle support and PCT... And if you want to make gains "safely" stay away from prohormones. you should know what you are doing if your going to take this

----------


## bigslick7878

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=415137


Funny thread.

Kid had no clue.

----------


## KOlanisxa

torebki
torebki damskie
torebki
david jones
torebki david jones
torebki damskie


http://maltaweddingforum.com/index.p...on=profile;u=6
http://www.husinvest.dk/forum/index....ofile;u=104568
http://xalomuaban.vn/forum/member.php?2650-HAlifdniae
http://muruss.ru/forum/index.php?showuser=1015
http://dogepedia.com/simplemachinesf...n=profile;u=62
http://cambiarelmundo.cl/foro//member.php?u=47
http://forum.funzfever.com/member.php?u=98
http://www.hacktn.com/vb/member.php?u=296
http://mokugenji.furfactory.net/boar...iewprofile&u=7
http://bbs.sh-pingtan.com/bbs//profi...rofile&u=92243
http://www.dynamicevolution.forum.lc...147-HAlifdniae
http://www.skylinelaser.org/skboard/...n=profile;u=48
http://2gang.com/forum/profile.php?m...profile&u=1412
http://forumklasy3d.za.pl/profile.ph...wprofile&u=205
http://www.swordofelijah.org/forum_r...on=profile;u=4

http://gutsro.net/forum/index.php?showuser=731
http://danmien.org/member.php?9892-HAlifdniae
http://www.quorra.net/forumbb2/forum...rofile&u=13615
http://www.9cousins.de/phpBB3/member...rofile&u=40899
http://zookadance02.free.fr/phpBB2/p...rofile&u=26753
http://www.avet.ru/forum/index.php?showuser=4480
http://www.pasqyrat.com/forumi/membe...107-HAlifdniae
http://projects-ai.net/phpBB-3.0.1-j...wprofile&u=378
http://onepieceob.free.fr/profile.ph...profile&u=6275
http://www.prokillers.org/member.php?u=6002
http://www.v-b-g.nl/forum/profile.ph...profile&u=1085
http://gsmkoolets.com/forums/member.php?u=1945
http://www.vitinhnguyenson.com/forum...r.php?u=152598
http://lineage-soul.net/forum/index.php?showuser=966
http://www.minnalstar.com/forum/inde...ofile;u=212165

_________________ 
torebki torebki damskie torebki damskie

----------


## RaZr

> torebki
> torebki damskie
> torebki
> david jones
> torebki david jones
> torebki damskie
> 
> 
> http://maltaweddingforum.com/index.p...on=profile;u=6
> ...


yes that exactly

----------

